# I birthed my little angel this morning



## moonInLion (Mar 1, 2009)

(Our sweet little angel, conceived around Dec 25 last year, was diagnosed dead 4 days ago. He likely had died already around Feb 20.)

Contractions started yesterday around 11 pm. I went to bed, squeezed between DS and DD, to wake up 2 a.m. with strong contractions. Spent the next 3 hours in active labour and birthed our sweet little angel along with his placenta at 5.15 a.m.
In his very young age, he was so beautiful, and tiny, just 1/2 inch long.
We named him Daniel Bix and will bury him and his placenta tomorrow in our garden.
We will miss him forever.

But I feel so blessed that at least I have a birth story about a peaceful gentle homebirth, just as with my other two children. And that I have a baby to bury. And that I managed to stay out of hospital through all this. Fingers crossed!


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry.














I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss. i am glad you were able to have a peaceful birth.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. I also felt comfort in being able to stay home and have the miscarriage that felt "right" to me.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm sorry Mama.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. So glad you got to do it at home, on your own terms.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry...


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i have been following your story as my child-to-be was also conceived around 12/25/08, and i too had bleeding that started around 13 weeks. my heart goes out to you. god bless.


----------



## Luv2Skydive (Mar 4, 2008)

Bless you Daniel. So small but just as much loved by Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh mama. <3


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge huge very empathetic hugs to you. I, also took comfort in having my m/c at home and never did see a md or a mw. as well as Micah who was stillborn. at least his entrance was peaceful.

I'm so glad you did it at home, when your body and your baby knew it was the right time. surrounded by your family and their love in your bed. so sweet. I'm sorry for your whole family's loss.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry, momma.









I also felt blessed to birth our tiny baby in the same bathroom where DD2 was born.


----------

